# Bead Storage Idea



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Currently I use 2 of those rectangular floral foam holders to hold my beads. Was looking into getting something that is a bit higher instead of wide to save space.

What I was thinking of was some sort of clear/acrylic square case to simply store the beads in. I remember seeing someone custom making some holders like this.

This mourning I had an idea. I remembered these clear sliding boxes used to store baseball cards.

100 Count 2-Piece Card Storage Slide Box - eBay (item 370313651663 end time May-29-10 16:31:06 PDT)

For those of you who never used one of these to store your baseball cards, its 2 pieces. You put the baseball cards in the bottom part and then slide the top over it to hold them in. Forms a perfect cube.

I thought it would be cool to rig one of these for bead storage. Some how get some holes in the top part and maybe cut a screen to fit in it to keep them in.










Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Those look like they will be too tall. You really want to keep the bead thickness @ 1 to 1 1/2 inches for them to work properly. I bought some 20 round 308 ammo boxes for my Vino and filled the lids with about 1 1/4 inches of beads. Some people use 7 day pill boxes (lids cut off) or 100 round 22 long rifle cases. Those would be perfect because of the 100 hole plastic keeper. For pics check these out:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266053-god-i-love-my-wife.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266290-my-new-bead-trays.html


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I was doing something similar with a tupperware container. The problem I've run into is finding inexpensive screen that's fine enough to hold everything in.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> Those look like they will be too tall. You really want to keep the bead thickness @ 1 to 1 1/2 inches for them to work properly. I bought some 20 round 308 ammo boxes for my Vino and filled the lids with about 1 1/4 inches of beads. Some people use 7 day pill boxes (lids cut off) or 100 round 22 long rifle cases. Those would be perfect because of the 100 hole plastic keeper. For pics check these out:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266053-god-i-love-my-wife.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266290-my-new-bead-trays.html


Didn't know the beads had to be more flat.

I'm not sure whats wrong with mine, but the beads dry up after 2 weeks or so. My father has a 50ct humidor, and put some beads into an old empty humi-care jell jar. He doesn't have to add water to his for months. I soak mine so they are all wet/clear, and my humidor just sucks up the moisture.

Though the beads do become dry/white it still maintains the humidity at around 68%.

From what I've read your suppose to squirt the beads so roughly 90% of them are clear, leave a few white ones. And when they start to all become white you add more water. But from what I read people don't have to add water for months.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

d_day said:


> I was doing something similar with a tupperware container. The problem I've run into is finding inexpensive screen that's fine enough to hold everything in.


I'm not sure what type of screen it is, though I've seen screens that don't seem like they are quite metal. Its much more flexible then the screens on the windows at my house, which is your standard stainless steel screen, which they also use in those floral foam humidifiers.

Insect screen maybe? Not sure if that's what they are called.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Screen-Mesh-Win...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58872154ee


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Didn't know the beads had to be more flat.
> 
> I'm not sure whats wrong with mine, but the beads dry up after 2 weeks or so. My father has a 50ct humidor, and put some beads into an old empty humi-care jell jar. He doesn't have to add water to his for months. I soak mine so they are all wet/clear, and my humidor just sucks up the moisture.
> 
> ...


That is probably your problem. You shouldn't soak the beads. Soaking them can harm them, and make it so they don't work. Instead lightly spray them until 75% are clear.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> That is probably your problem. You shouldn't soak the beads. Soaking them can harm them, and make it so they don't work. Instead lightly spray them until 75% are clear.


Maybe I should try adding new beads. I recall trying that and the next day they were as dry as a bone. Though I'm using like 2x as many beads as required. I based the space on the humidors external dimensions. I recently measured the inside and its about 1/2 the size of what the external dimensions are.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

First off, is the humi seasoned properly? If it is and your beads are drying out that fast then it sounds like a humi seal problem. You may want to check the seal with the flashlight test or the dollar bill test. I'm betting that's the problem. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> First off, is the humi seasoned properly? If it is and your beads are drying out that fast then it sounds like a humi seal problem. You may want to check the seal with the flashlight test or the dollar bill test. I'm betting that's the problem. Keep us posted.


Any information on how to do those tests?

It should be seasoned properly. I've had the humidor for about 9 months now.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

d_day said:


> I was doing something similar with a tupperware container. The problem I've run into is finding inexpensive screen that's fine enough to hold everything in.


I use cheap tupperware style contains too. All I did was take a small drill bit and drilled a bunch of holes in the lid, not so big that the beads will fall out. That does the trick.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Any information on how to do those tests?
> 
> It should be seasoned properly. I've had the humidor for about 9 months now.


Flashlight test: Take a flashlight, turn it on, put it into your humidor. Turn all the lights out in the room you're in so it is dark. If you see light coming out of the Humidor then you know your seal has issues.

Dollar bill test: Open the humidor, put a dollar bill across the seal, close the humidor. Pull on the dollar bill, if it is a good seal it should be hard to pull out, if it isn't a good seal it will be easy to pull out.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

96Brigadier said:


> Flashlight test: Take a flashlight, turn it on, put it into your humidor. Turn all the lights out in the room you're in so it is dark. If you see light coming out of the Humidor then you know your seal has issues.
> 
> Dollar bill test: Open the humidor, put a dollar bill across the seal, close the humidor. Pull on the dollar bill, if it is a good seal it should be hard to pull out, if it isn't a good seal it will be easy to pull out.


like he said. those are the good ways to test your humidor seal.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

The dollar bill ripped. :/

It has raised inner wall so the lid closes over it further and lands flat with the outside.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I am assuming you've read both my humidor stickys. If so, you know all the tricks and tests.

Beyond that, know this, surface area is KING, when it comes to beads. The more exposed surface area, the better they work.

AS important as surface area is DISTRIBUTION. Spread your bead containers over the entire humidor; less beads in more places!


----------



## muhren (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been using a fine mesh bag that some toys of my daughter came in. Allows me to spray at will and not have to worry about loose beads. I've also removed the green foam from teh treasure dome and inserted beads there as well. Problem there = wet surface area that has to be dried, but it's really not all that bad. It holds humidity very well.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Another trick to try, is to get a hold of some Water Jewels ($2.00 @ a craft store). Fill them up with distilled water and place them in a small round humidifier puck. Place the puck in the bottom of your humi. They will passively charge your beads. Then you just need to check the puck every once and awhile. When the Jewels shrink down just pour some more DW into the bottom half of the puck to recharge them. Full Jewels should take about a month to month and a half to discharge their load.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Go to Walmart and get a travel soap container, drill a few holes in the top and there ya go. Cost all of $.98


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> ... I remember seeing someone custom making some holders like this. ...


Perhaps you're remembering this thread from cubicdissection. His stuff is very cool. If he ever goes into commercial production, I'd buy a couple.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TEAK said:


> Go to Walmart and get a travel soap container, drill a few holes in the top and there ya go. Cost all of $.98


You just beat my Dollar store, 7 day pill dispenser by a penny! Dang.


----------

